# Powerpivot tab missing - usual stuff doesn't help.



## barnettjacob (Feb 8, 2012)

I was lucky enough to get upgraded to Excel 64bit today which I can confirm makes a HUGE difference to the way Powerpivot works.

The issue is that I tried to use an add-in which it turns out isn't 64bit compatible  and subsequently suffered the mother of all excel crashes from which the only way out was to restart!

Since then whenever I try to load a Powerpivot workbook the tab appears momentarily then vanishes. If I then reload the add-in from the 'manage com' addins drop down then it works OK but the whole thing is frustrating. 

I've tried
 - the disabled element of the add in drop down; theres nothing there
 - reinstalling PP and VSTO
 - deleting stuff out of the Excel/Resiliency folder in the registry
 - adding the VSTO thing to the environmental variables

Funnily enough if I open a blank work book after reselecting the add-in in the last session it works fine, it only disappears when powerpivot tables are present.

Any help appreciated!
Jacob


----------



## powerpivotpro (Feb 8, 2012)

Honestly Jacob I have become so accustomed to this behavior that I don't even notice anymore.  Every time I launch Excel, I go to the COM Addins button on the Developer tab of the ribbon to re-enable the addin.  I hadn't considered the possibility that this is peculiar to 64-bit but that seems quite plausible (I do agree however that overall, 64-bit is MUCH more stable, as well as able to handle larger data volumes).

And yes, before re-enabling the addin, I make sure I do NOT have a cell selected inside of a PowerPivot pivottable.  I select a blank cell.

I will ask MS if anyone is aware of a fix.  This may not even be on their radar, or it could be well-known.


----------



## barnettjacob (Feb 8, 2012)

Cheers Rob, sounds like I'm in good company!
Jacob


----------



## bluesky63 (Dec 3, 2013)

barnettjacob said:


> Cheers Rob, sounds like I'm in good company!
> Jacob




Hi,
I had encounter the missing tab since using PowerPivot for Excel 2010 in Aug 13,  it only happens when I open an existing powerpivot spreadsheet,  when you go COM Add-Ins,  it is Check.    What I am doing is close the existing xlsx,  and just open a new blank excel spreadsheet.   Anyone got solution to fix it permanently

Thank you !

Christopher


----------

